# Conexion entre un relé de 5 volt (y 5 patas) y transistor



## rcarrasco21 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola, la duda es la siguiente:

tengo un transistor "2n2222", y un relé de 5 patas y 5 volt: "RH-005C"

como conectar ambos? se supone que ese transistor me permite activar ese relé
yA que la fuente de corriente es baja.

De ante manos muchas gracias. (el relé es uno azul pequeño, y el transistor es de marca motorola).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2009)

aca esta el circuito y el pcb.

p/d: no se q paso con el circuito, al subir el pcb lo borro automaticamente, pero igual se entiende.
la pata q va al rele es el colector, y la que va a 0V es el emisor del TR.


saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

suerte.
Caho.
elaficionado.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 20, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> aca esta el circuito y el pcb.
> 
> p/d: no se q paso con el circuito, al subir el pcb lo borro automaticamente, pero igual se entiende.
> la pata q va al rele es el colector, y la que va a 0V es el emisor del TR.
> ...




mucho ojo, a este circuito le falta el diodo de protección que va en antiparalelo a la bobina del relevador, el cual es sumamente importante. El ultimo circuito si lo tiene.


----------



## rcarrasco21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos los que me respondieron =), la electrónica es un campo nuevo para mi. n_n


----------

